# New ramp pretty much finished



## Marie5656 (Dec 29, 2016)

*Finally, the ramp is pretty well done.  We are going to have to redo some of the landscaping, and maybe plant some new grass seed in the spring.  NOW I hope the guys will start working inside.

 *


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 29, 2016)

Very nice. I love your shutters also.


----------



## Stormy (Dec 29, 2016)

looks nice Marie as long as it doesn't get too icy


----------



## Marie5656 (Dec 29, 2016)

Stormy said:


> looks nice Marie as long as it doesn't get too icy



Oh, we have Calcium Chloride which works well here.  
Shalimar, thanks for comment on shutters.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 29, 2016)

That looks great Marie, we've lived in our neighborhood for over 35 years now and have seen quite a few ramps going up in the homes.  That would have really come in handy when we had my husband's parents living with us for a few years, they both used wheelchairs and luckily we were strong enough to safely and gently get them up and down the couple of steps leading into our house and out to the back porch and yard.


----------



## Marie5656 (Dec 29, 2016)

*SeaBreeze, our neighbor across the street pit in an aluminum one and now that he has seen ours, wishes hw had gone for wood.  He says his gets pretty icy*


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Dec 29, 2016)

Very nice, a ramp should be a great help. For years our entrances had no railings but now the hubby and I have knee and hip problems so in the spring my son is going to enlarge the porches and put railings on.


----------



## BlondieBoomer (Dec 29, 2016)

The ramp looks great, Marie. Is the house new, or just the ramp?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 29, 2016)

Marie5656 said:


> *SeaBreeze, our neighbor across the street pit in an aluminum one and now that he has seen ours, wishes hw had gone for wood.  He says his gets pretty icy*



Wow!  An aluminum one must be treacherous in the winter months, even in the rain!  We're in Colorado and that would never work.  They do sell anti skid material that can stick to surfaces for safety, we use some on the step stool we use to get into our camper.  We started using it when we had a special needs dog who also had hip dysplasia, we didn't want her to slip and fall if conditions were wet or icy.  We continued using it all the time, made good sense and worked pretty well.

This tape here.  http://solutions.3m.com/wps/portal/...6-in-x-30-ft-1-case?N=8704821+3293251571&rt=d


----------



## Marie5656 (Dec 29, 2016)

BlondieBoomer said:


> The ramp looks great, Marie. Is the house new, or just the ramp?



Just the ramp. The house is 25 years old.


----------



## Pappy (Dec 30, 2016)

Looks good, Marie. Down here in our little retirement community, ramps are very popular.


----------



## Timetrvlr (Jan 27, 2017)

I built a short, steep plywood ramp for our mobility scooters & power chair (we don't use wheel chairs). I too was very concerned about ice in winter because we live in the north. My neighbour covered his with black outdoor carpeting commonly used as runners in public walkways and he said it was never slick. I was skeptical but decided to give it a try on mine. One caveat; make sure to get the kind that has a rubberized base because the cheaper vinyl base will crack in cold weather. The top surface is is a durable poly pile. When it snows, i just use a snow pusher and push the snow to the bottom of the ramp (it's easy) then shovel the pile aside (not so easy). Of course some snow is left in the carpet but it's not slick. Works for me.


----------



## Marie5656 (Jan 27, 2017)

I have been pretty much keeping on top of any snow or ice issues and so far, no worries or problems. If I know icy weather is coming, I go proactive and salt before weather hits.


----------

